# Mettre tv d'orange sur ps3 media server



## mikoupoik (5 Juin 2013)

http://psp-tuto.blog.weareplaystation.fr/archive/2012/12/11/tuto-la-tv-d-orange-sur-ps3.html

Quelqu'un serait t'il capable de transférer les instructions ouindoze en osx svp 

merci d'avance


----------

